# why does my dog eat horse poo????



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

Why does my dog eat horse poo? She eats it, rolls in it licks it, why why why? I know that they are attracted to fox poo but have never heard about the appeal of horse poo! Any ideas why? xx


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

LOL Dogs just love poo!

Our old GSD used to always try and eat horse poo at the stables! Our GSD bitch is rather partial to dog or cat poo.. gross I know!


----------



## gemnjoe04 (Oct 17, 2008)

Oh all my springers love horse poop its not dangerous just make sure shes well wormed

it can be a good source of probiotics for them its mainly all roughage grass and hay when i had my horse holly my oldest springer used to eat dinner with her then eat the poop that came out later 

just twatch out for those nasty kisses afterwards


----------



## Methical (Jul 11, 2008)

Im of the understanding the roll in it to better disguise thier scent and hunt more effectively. Now i have seen Daisy stalk a rabbit....her smell is the least of her shortcomings i can assure lol.

She does also eat it and while i am told that this is because dogs have a shocking sense of taste coupled with a STRONG sense of smell. They smell the food in the poop and dont realise that its so discusting to eat. 

That being said. I have a very short lead for walks with Daisy. When she poops, its a nightmare to try and hold her still and pick up the poop as she will try her hardest to quickly get as far away from it as possible. So she doesnt like her own.


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

I often take the dogs to visit my mate who has a yard and they both gobble up loads of horse poo. Their favourite is if it's a bit sloppy and fresh - presumably it's like nice warm porridge....


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Colliepoodle said:


> I often take the dogs to visit my mate who has a yard and they both gobble up loads of horse poo. Their favourite is if it's a bit sloppy and fresh - presumably it's like nice warm porridge....


*pmsl.that made me have a mental image...IF you should ever try it,could youlet me know if it does taste like porridge,coz i love the stuff.........*


----------



## Chris1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Both mine and my friends two dogs love horse poo. My friend has horses and when they come to trim the hooves ,the dogs wait to eat the trimmings, cant get enough, its so wierd. We also do dog training in the paddock and Daisie sniffs the grass the whole time for the scent of horses. Trainer says he thinks she could be a truffle hound.


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

I am pretty sure that the dogs love horse poo so much because horse do not digest the natural sugars in there food ie; hay grass etc. Therefore the sugars come out in the poo making it quite appealing for dogs! nice sweet treat  They can be really gross cant they? I am not sure why my dog likes fox and badger poo though


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

Thank God for that, I thought she was just a weirdo!! she has also bought some rather smelly cat and other unidentified poo into the house and on one occaision bought cat poo up to my bed and smeared it on my (clean and freshly made) bed linen!! Thrilled was not the best word to describe my reaction!! My husband was less thrilled though, he was still in bed-that will teach him for having a sneaky lie in with 2 dogs!!


----------



## marlynaveve (Aug 13, 2008)

I found this, thought it might be of help
Mary
x

CanineConcepts: advice about coprophagia and dogs eating feces / stools


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2008)

Dogs just love poo - horse poo, sheep dump, fox shite and creme de la creme freshly laid cats poop all crunchy and steaming with a cat litter gritty outer. V. nice


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

When Amber was a puppy she use to eat rabbit dropping as well as cow poo, in the end we had to stop taking her to her park untill she grew out of it. Thankfully it did not take to long


----------



## Animalmad (Oct 23, 2008)

My great dane and golden retriever dont bother but my lil pap loves it as does my friends dalmation! My old mastiff loved it too!

I felt bit queasy before, I feel a lot worse now


----------



## tordiamond (Oct 21, 2008)

All my 3 dogs love horse poo,1 in particular eats my cat poo,so i put cat biscuits in his food and it stopped him,weird.I don,t think i,ll put horse poo in their food though.lol.


----------

